# Sad news regarding KmH (Keith)



## Overread (Aug 22, 2018)

It is with a heavy heart that I have to bring news of the untimely loss of one of our members.

Keith, KmH KmH










Keith Martin Harrod, 64 | News, Sports, Jobs - Times Republican

At this time I want to stress that we have received no official notification of this news. What we know is what we found when we went looking once we'd noticed he hadn't been around for a while (and using only his name as shown in his own blog). We are, however, confident that the date posted lines up with his last activity on the site (the day before) and also his interests in photography, trains, physics and astronomy (to name but a few that he shared here on the forums with us).


I'd like to invite all members to join us in a moment to offer our sympathies toward his family and to take time to remember him as we each knew him. As someone with a love of photography who had no trouble sharing his love of the camera and photography, but who also brought to us his interests in other fields of astronomy and trains.

I'd like to end with one of the train trips he shared with us;


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2018)

RIP and may the sun always be at your back.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn shame!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 22, 2018)

bummer. I liked him a lot.


----------



## terri (Aug 22, 2018)

He was active here since 2009.    He contributed a lot to TPF over the years, including stints as moderator and also spam cop.    I like to think he really enjoyed his time here and had fun.   

RIP, Keith.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2018)

That is sad news.

He will be missed.


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry to hear this news. RIP, Keith.


----------



## waday (Aug 22, 2018)

This is so sad to hear! Rest in Peace, Keith.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 22, 2018)

Rest in Peace, Keith.  You will be missed.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 22, 2018)

Always helpful and informative, especially with new members.  He pointed me in the right direction several times when I first joined TPF.  I enjoyed his videos of his train adventures and his rants about a certain public official.   I'll miss him around here.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 22, 2018)

Sad news -- he will be missed.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 22, 2018)

RIP Keith. You will be missed.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 22, 2018)

That makes three that I'm aware of.

RIP Keith.  We didn't always agree but that doesn't mean I didn't respect you.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 22, 2018)

That's terrible. Way to young RIP


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear that, appreciate you letting us know.


----------



## baturn (Aug 22, 2018)

RIP. I will miss his posts and comments.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 22, 2018)

Overread said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I have to bring news of the untimely loss of one of our members.
> 
> Keith, KmH KmH
> 
> ...


RIP. He will be missed.


----------



## weepete (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Keith had a lot of photography knowledge and was very helpful with his advice. A valued member of the community it's sad news. My heart goes out to his family at this difficult time.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 22, 2018)

I am deeply saddened to hear this unfortunate news.The news of his passing hit me like a ton of bricks. Keith was a guy with a fantastic understanding of many aspects of photography and digital imaging, image processing, and printing and preparing image for printing. he really cared a lot, and did many thousands of helpful posts. He will be sorely missed. He was a TPF stalwart, if ever there was one. There shall never be another man quite like him. I hope his family reads these posts, these tributes to him, and understands--he was a one-of-a-kind dude. He was special. He will be missed.


----------



## Overread (Aug 22, 2018)

I feel like sharing this Log into Facebook | Facebook

It's from the Amateur Astronomers of Central Iowa group mentioned in the newspaper article with a good quote
"He was there every Friday night that it was clear setting up his scope and his goal was to impart all of the knowledge he had with everyone that would come"


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear this,My deepest condolences to family and friends.R.I.P. Keith.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Keith. He shared so much and will be missed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 22, 2018)

RIP Keith. Haven't been here long, but he was very helpful. He will be missed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2018)

Hmm, just need someone to take a round trip Amtrak from NY to Ottumwa to complete it.


----------



## bogeyguy (Aug 22, 2018)

RIP Keith.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 22, 2018)

I’m very sorry to hear of Keith’s passing, if his family reads this I send condolences. I’m sure he will be missed by many. I remember when I first started on here, whenever I posted a photo for feedback I always appreciated his comments. RIP.


----------



## limr (Aug 22, 2018)

This makes me so very sad


----------



## waday (Aug 23, 2018)

I had to take Amtrak for work today; a small tribute to Keith.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 23, 2018)

Losing an on-line friend or long-time acquaintance is a weird feeling.   
If you or they simply stopped visiting the same sites, it's not a big deal....people grow and change...life goes on.
But when you hear that someone has passed away...it hits much harder...harder that you expect.  They suddenly feel more like a friend that you really knew.

This site will not be the same without Keith but I'm thankful for the significant contributions he's made to it over the years.  

RIP Keith.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2018)

Big Mike said:


> Losing an on-line friend or long-time acquaintance is a weird feeling.
> If you or they simply stopped visiting the same sites, it's not a big deal....people grow and change...life goes on.
> But when you hear that someone has passed away...it hits much harder...harder that you expect.  They suddenly feel more like a friend that you really knew.
> 
> ...


I understand and completely agree.   He was active on the forum literally right up to the end.  It was his absence of over a month that got me wondering where he was, and the team got to talking.   He contributed here in many ways, large and small.  When you're used to seeing someone near daily, even online, you maybe take that for granted more than you realize.  

He's already missed, and will continue to be missed, for a long long time.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 23, 2018)

Saddened to hear the news.  He was knowledgeable and I enjoyed his train videos.  He will be missed.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 23, 2018)

Also Since Keith liked Astronomy,I dedicate a recent Waxing crescent moon shot.


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2018)

That's lovely.   I'm sure he would have enjoyed this.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 25, 2018)

Makes you wonder if/how your own sudden absence would be perceived, if at all.

I know that anytime I saw Keith's avatar in a thread, I knew it was something I should read and consider, as he was a voice with experience and reason.  He certainly will be missed, and I am so sorry for his loved ones that he departed so suddenly and so young.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 26, 2018)

Big Mike said:


> Losing an on-line friend or long-time acquaintance is a weird feeling.
> If you or they simply stopped visiting the same sites, it's not a big deal....people grow and change...life goes on.
> But when you hear that someone has passed away...it hits much harder...harder that you expect. They suddenly feel more like a friend that you really knew.
> 
> ...


Big Mike pretty much sums it up on how I feel. Keith was the first person on here I talked with and he helped me out many times and told me when I was wrong and helped and told me when I was on the right track .He  kept me moving along in the very beginning , he will be missed on here for sure  .


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 26, 2018)

Wow, just stunned. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## RodKlukas (Aug 28, 2018)

Always a loss when passionate people leave us.  They are an inspiration to keep working, for all of us.
I hope he is imaging in his next life...
Rod


----------



## oldhippy (Aug 28, 2018)

Rest In Peace old friend.


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2018)

I don’t even have words. Like most (or all) of you I never met Keith in real life. I hardly even know what he looked like, or anything about him. 

And yet, his loss hits me hard. Keith was one the the “old guard” of this forum, and was extremely helpful and knowledgeable. You could almost always count on him commenting on your post within a few hours of it going up, and that takes dedication. 

If I was asked to list the three most infuentual members to me since I joined, he’d be among them for sure. I’ve been on this forum for nearly a decade now and can’t imagine what it’s going to be like without him.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 28, 2018)

May he rest in peace, I can only offer my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## 4Nines (Aug 31, 2018)

You will be missed, Keith! Our condolences go out to his friends and family from everyone here at TPF.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 31, 2018)

So sad.. I posted on his train trips as I love the trains also. For sure, he will be missed tremendously!
Prayers for the family.


----------



## RyanLilly (Aug 31, 2018)

Well, ****...


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

Sad news to read, my thoughts and prayers with the family.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 17, 2018)

Just saw this and wanted to add my comments to the rest. A loss for everyone.


----------



## JTPhotography (Nov 24, 2018)

Wow, so sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace.


----------

